# MY FIRST Raised Panel Cabinet Door



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello All.

New to woodworking... I've recently made my first raised panel door!!!! It's not to be used for anything. I just had some scrap red oak in the shed and I wanted to see if I could do a good job at it. A few reversed cuts for the rails later I think I did a pretty good job (for it being out of scrap wood).

Anyway, I applied glue to the entire routed edge where the rails and stiles meet up. I was thinking that by doing that there would be glue that came in contacted with the panel. Would this pose an issue as it expands/contracts?

Also, a question about the routed edges for the raised panel and on the outside of the rails/stiles. The routed surfaces seemed to be rough, even just by looking at them you could tell that they weren't smooth in some areas. I know I have good quality bits, it's a 3 piece ogee set from Freud that was rather expensive and it's the first time that I've used the bit set. Is this normal or could it just be the fact that the wood had been sitting in a shed for about a year and wasn't the best quality? 

Wish that I could post a pic of the door but I can't at this time. I am proud of myself. We have plans to do some built in cabinets and shelves in one room and then reface the cabinets in the kitchen. We've been talking about just painting them white but after my wife saw the door that I made she's thinking she wants to stain them. That's a good plus in my book!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

The panel should be completely free to move in the channel, no glue. 

If the cutter is a bit dull, or you make fast passes, you may end up with machine marks. Go slower, but you still may need to do some sanding.

If you finished the raised panel, it was not shredded, and you have all your digits, you were successful.


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

How big is the raised panel bit?
What are you using a router 3 1/4hp?
As JB mentioned, go slow. and set the speed to 8,000 - 10,000. 
Normally on a hardwood, like oak, it's best to do 3 passes. You take a little more off with each pass. The 3rd, final, pass is just to clean-up. You'll usually need to do some sanding to get smooth. The stain, or whatever you used, could of raised the grain also. You'll usually need to do some light sanding after the first coat.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Way to go on making your first door...it's the hardest. Like it's been said, you may have to slow the feed down. I've done doors with a full floating panel, and ones that are tacked center top and bottom (for vertical grain panel). That will allow lateral movement. There won't be appreciable movement longitudinally.












 







.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm using a Freud 3-1/4 HP router. It was a package deal with the router table at the Woodcraft last year around Christmas time.

I did set the router to its slowest speed BUT I did just make one pass. I'll do it next time with several passes.

Thanks guys!!!


----------

